# Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan [Merged]



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

So says Canzano!



John Canzano's blog at OregonLive.com said:


> 1080-AM co-host Ian Furness has accepted a sports host position with KJR Radio in Seattle, where I'm told he'll host the show with former Huskies women's hoops player Elise Woodward.
> 
> Wrote Entercom executive Erin Hubert in an email distributed to staff: "In Ian's four and a half plus years with the Fan, he has done a tremendous job of bringing sports street cred to the station giving the Fan much needed credibility in sports circles. He's a consummate pro, a delight to work with, and has been an absolute amazing ambassador for the station with clients and in the community."
> 
> Isaac Ropp will fill-in until a replacement is named to sit alongside Big Suke during the station's daily "PrimeTime" show. I expect Ropp to be a strong candidate for the position.


Link

Probably doesn't mean less rampant negativity about the Blazers, just more from Big SUke.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

well, it'll be nice not to have that idiot on the radio anymore..and he can now go to Seattle where his constant dissing of the Blazers fits right in with Seattles holier than thou attitude.

(ok, they probably don't have that attitude, but he'll fit in with the arrogant attitude of Husky fans)

hopefully the Fan will not be stupid, and they'll hire someone who HAS talent, and HAS a brain, and knows what the hell he's talking about (ala, Dream Weaver). And hopefully they'l get rid of the Big ****.

Knowing our luck, and we all can see the writing on the wall, Johnny Plantinseed will become the new host.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

Am I mistaken or did the press release claim that Ian brought "street cred" to the station? What street is she talking about, Barbur Blvd.?????or some street in McMinville?(No disrespect if you are from McMinville or wherever Barbur Blvd. is) That chump will not be missed!


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

They are talking about replacing Furness with Isaac Ropp. While I like Ropp, he is not an anchor. I honestly can't stand those two buffoons in the afternoon. They are the main reason I got Satellite Radio. What ever they do, please, no more rejects from Salt Lake. I swear every anchor we have had seems to have come from Utah. Also, how about someone who has ties to Oregon/Oregon State. How many more freakin Cougars are we going to hire.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Am I mistaken or did the press release claim that Ian brought "street cred" to the station?


Attempt 1: Street crud, not cred. Specifically, he infected several of the staffers with STDs.
Attempt 2: Compared to Canzano, anyone brings "street cred".
Attempt 3: "Wrote Entercom executive Erin Hubert [...]: "[...] Ian [...] has done a tremendous job of giving [...] delight [...], and has [...] an absolute amazing [...]***[...]."

barfo


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



furball said:


> They are talking about replacing Furness with Isaac Ropp. While I like Ropp, he is not an anchor. I honestly can't stand those two buffoons in the afternoon. They are the main reason I got Satellite Radio. What ever they do, please, no more rejects from Salt Lake. I swear every anchor we have had seems to have come from Utah. Also, how about someone who has ties to Oregon/Oregon State. How many more freakin Cougars are we going to hire.


It's sad ... WSU has one of the best journalism/communications programs in the nation, and it's wasted on guys like Ian. Makes me ashamed to be a Cougar alum sometimes.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Am I mistaken or did the press release claim that Ian brought "street cred" to the station? What street is she talking about, Barbur Blvd.?????or some street in McMinville?(No disrespect if you are from McMinville or wherever Barbur Blvd. is) That chump will not be missed!


Umm you do know Barbur Blvd. runs all the way into Downtown. Stops Right before the freeway and the Marquam Bridge. My office happens to be right off it. :biggrin:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



sa1177 said:


> Umm you do know Barbur Blvd. runs all the way into Downtown. Stops Right before the freeway and the Marquam Bridge. My office happens to be right off it. :biggrin:



aah... 99 pacific barbur w.

ive travelled that road too many damn times in my life.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



Hap said:


> aah... 99 pacific barbur w.
> 
> ive travelled that road too many damn times in my life.


I've lived in houses facing 99W once and 99E 3 times. Barfo knows Highway 99. 

barfo


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

How about Mike Parker? Does he live in the Portland area, or down by Corvalis? Get someone who is a Portlander for crying out loud.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



mediocre man said:


> How about Mike Parker? Does he live in the Portland area, or down by Corvalis? Get someone who is a Portlander for crying out loud.


Parker does Beaver games, and has a show in Corvallis. I'm sure he's a tad bit busy (plus, he's quickly becoming an icon with beaver fans. at least, smart ones).

PLUS, Mike Parker (and Mychal Thompson) fly in the face of all that KFXX now stands for. They're not stupid, they're aticulate, and they can carry on a lucid conversation with people and not be completely idiotic in the process.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

Furness isn't half as bad as Gavin Dawson (you know, the driving force behind the "Draft the Stache" campaign and subsequent petulent whiner). That's the guy who needs to go, IMO. Absolutely no objectivity whatsoever.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

Brian Wheeler should have a regular gig @ 1080 The Fan.

Would probably conflict with his commitments to 750 KXL, though. Shame too, because the hangnail on his pinky knows more about sports & sports journalism than the entire 1080 The Fan staff.

PBF


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

*Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

According to Canzano: http://www.oregonlive.com/canzano/

And an already lame Sports Radio station in Portland gets even worse. I'm not a huge Furness fan, but at least I can say the guy broke a Blazers story once in a while. Now we have to listen to the crap falling out of Big Suck's mouth even more. I like Isaac Ropp, and I think he'll do a decent enough job hosting if he gets the job, but it would be nice to have a guy, who, um, I don't know, HAS A SPORTS BACKGROUND!

Big Suck's cup of coffee with a couple NFL teams doesn't count.

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

Hi Pop!

:wave:

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



SodaPopinski said:


> According to Canzano: http://www.oregonlive.com/canzano/
> 
> And an already lame Sports Radio station in Portland gets even worse. I'm not a huge Furness fan, but at least I can say the guy broke a Blazers story once in a while. Now we have to listen to the crap falling out of Big Suck's mouth even more. I like Isaac Ropp, and I think he'll do a decent enough job hosting if he gets the job, but it would be nice to have a guy, who, um, I don't know, HAS A SPORTS BACKGROUND!
> 
> ...



Actually this is already posted in the Off Topic forum


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



mediocre man said:


> Actually this is already posted in the Off Topic forum


seems strange to move the topic of this nature TO the OT, don't it tho? It's not necessarily OT, since it involves coverage of the Blazers.

the mods now are evil. I hate every last one of them.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



Hap said:


> seems strange to move the topic of this nature TO the OT, don't it tho? It's not necessarily OT, since it involves coverage of the Blazers.
> 
> the mods now are evil. I hate every last one of them.


Me too, me too. But in this particular case, the poster chose of his own free will to start his thread in the OT forum. 

barfo


----------



## catinahat (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

I think it is great news and good Blazers news as well. Especially if they hire Ropp to replace him. Furness was a downer and obsessive about seeming professional when he has no talent for it. Ropp is very knowledgable, relentlessly up beat and a great Blazer fan, as well as a very good baseball guy. I think the afternoon radio show just got listenable. I personally think this is the best local sports programming news in a long time. Now if we could just get rid of that jay Allen off the other station.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



barfo said:


> Me too, me too. But in this particular case, the poster chose of his own free will to start his thread in the OT forum.
> 
> barfo


don't confuse me with facts, mr man!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

This is the #2 Blazers related story of the day. No reason to have it in the OT forum.

I'm not sure if this is good or bad. On one hand I didn't like Furness. I found him to be boring and preachy. On the other hand he wasn't a bad radio host and seemed to do a decent job of getting insider information and getting some decent interviews. And since the Mychael Thompson days it seems like KFXX's prime time show has gotten worse every time they've changed hosts. So even though it's gotten to the point that I barely listen to them any more (But I generally blame this on Mariners Baseball more than anything else. I'm so worried that I might accidentally hear the broadcast of the game, become literally bored to death and cause a major accident due to dying in my car while driving, that I just stay away from the station durring baseball season. So for all I know their show is better than I think it is.) there's a chance that a new guy could make it even worse.

And then our only local sports shows worth listening to would be CSMN (which I like despite the fact that it's all sunshine and rainbows) and KFXX's weekend show. While I am a Blazer fan first and foremost, I do enjoy hearing about other local sports. And it would be really awful if I had no chance to do so other than that 4 hours a week.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



barfo said:


> Me too, me too. But in this particular case, the poster chose of his own free will to start his thread in the OT forum.
> 
> barfo



A *good  * mod would have seen the thread and moved it back here.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

I didn't mean any disrespect to you guys for not knowing where Barbur and 99W were located. I'm from the N.E.P., I just don't have the "Street Cred" Furness has. I do agree Wheels should be on the air more. He would be great on "The Fan", but probably wouldn't be allowed by the team.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

See ya Furball.... not gonna miss ya at all :wave:

Don't let the door hit ya in the butt on the way out


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*



tlong said:


> A *good  * mod would have seen the thread and moved it back here.


Ah, the good mod. I saw him yesterday down at the bar, doing tequila shots with Santa Claus and the Tooth Fairy.

barfo


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: Ian Furness to leave 1080 The Fan*

After the Draft-day bashing of Blazers management I have not listened to 1080 for more than a brief moment. The Draft the Stache campaign was just overblown and overshadowed some really bold and successful moves by the Blazers. Suke makes a decent sidekick, but can't really control the show on a day to day basis. I hope they take this opportunity to isolate their goals and find someone that fits the plans for the future. The Blazers have so many new players that local coverage really needs to incorporate player interviews and postive reinforcement of the New Breed.

I imagine that Furness will fit right in up in Seattle. He did put on a decent radio show, but it was also time for change.

I agree, this doesn't belong in the OT given that there is no Blazer news.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*

Here's a vote for Wheeler. Hell, the Blazers pay him very poorly and they guy only has 1 year contracts. I think they treat Wheels like crap. You could probably lure him away with a 3 year contract and some extra perks as far as advertising. This guy is extremely entertaining, friendly and loves sports. I honestly don't think Furness or Suke like sports. Suke says he wouldn't even go to a Portland State game. Neither of them support the Winterhawks, Timbers or the PCL Beavers.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



furball said:


> Here's a vote for Wheeler. Hell, the Blazers pay him very poorly and they guy only has 1 year contracts. I think they treat Wheels like crap. You could probably lure him away with a 3 year contract and some extra perks as far as advertising. This guy is extremely entertaining, friendly and loves sports. I honestly don't think Furness or Suke like sports. Suke says he wouldn't even go to a Portland State game. Neither of them support the Winterhawks, Timbers or the PCL Beavers.


its doubtful that A: the team pays him poorly and B: the the Fan would pay him more than the Blazers currently do.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

It will be nice to have someone new in that spot. Every afternoon was the predictable good cop/bad cop routine. I also thought it was annoying how he would change his opinion as he rambled...dude, stick with a thought. Suk would sway him away from his original statement. He seemed to me to be a wannabe big-time guy with not a lot of substance and a little too much ego for his talent level. Time for a change.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



Hap said:


> its doubtful that A: the team pays him poorly and B: the the Fan would pay him more than the Blazers currently do.


I have heard that Wheels is in the lower portion of play by play guys in the league. I bet he makes around 105,000 a year. Mychal Thompson was making over $100,000 his last year at KFXX. I think I heard something where Furness was around $85,000. I don't know. I don't think it is real far fetched. I do know from a few emails I exchanged with Wheels that he doesn't feel extremely wanted by the team. Does anyone have any idea what Wheels makes?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



furball said:


> I have heard that Wheels is in the lower portion of play by play guys in the league. I bet he makes around 105,000 a year. Mychal Thompson was making over $100,000 his last year at KFXX. I think I heard something where Furness was around $85,000. I don't know. I don't think it is real far fetched. I do know from a few emails I exchanged with Wheels that he doesn't feel extremely wanted by the team. Does anyone have any idea what Wheels makes?


 I doubt that Brian only makes 100K a year, considering that the Lakers AND the Sonics went after him. Why would he come back to a team thats paying him so little, if he had 2 other teams (one in which is in his home town, and the other in a city he likes also) who were going to be paying him GOOD money (ESPECIALLY the lakers one...as thats THE job to have for PBP men)??

because they aren't screwing him royally, thats why.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



Hap said:


> I doubt that Brian only makes 100K a year, considering that the Lakers AND the Sonics went after him. Why would he come back to a team thats paying him so little, if he had 2 other teams (one in which is in his home town, and the other in a city he likes also) who were going to be paying him GOOD money (ESPECIALLY the lakers one...as thats THE job to have for PBP men)??
> 
> because they aren't screwing him royally, thats why.


Wheels was up for both jobs and the reason he didn't go was that they didn't pick him. Both jobs paid better than the Blazers. The reason he came back to Portland was that there is only 30 play by play jobs in the league, and no one else was offering him a job. Don't get me wrong, I love Wheels and think he extremely underrated. Mychal Thompson lobbied hard for him, but the Lakers chose some other chump. I think Wheels weight is a major factor in applying for jobs. I also think that is extremely cruel.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Ian Furness leaving 1080-AM "The Fan"*



furball said:


> Wheels was up for both jobs and the reason he didn't go was that they didn't pick him. Both jobs paid better than the Blazers. The reason he came back to Portland was that there is only 30 play by play jobs in the league, and no one else was offering him a job. Don't get me wrong, I love Wheels and think he extremely underrated. Mychal Thompson lobbied hard for him, but the Lakers chose some other chump. I think Wheels weight is a major factor in applying for jobs. I also think that is extremely cruel.


I doubt that wheels is one of the least paid broadcaster in the NBA, otherwise he would've lobbied hard to get the job in Seattle and probably got it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Furness wasn't getting paid anywhere near $85,000 a year at The Fan....More in the $50,000 to $60,000 range, unless things have changed in the past 5 years....I heard from good authority that John Lund was only making $50,000 when he was running the gig with Kenny Vance...

I personally think Vance would be a good hire. He was funny, had a great personality, could get any interview he wanted when he was doing the Big Show a couple years back. He had a great rapport with all the players and even had some players come over for dinner and could call up Trader Bob to ask questions whenever he wanted.. He knows the in's and out's of the league better than anybody and is a very smart guy...Of course personnel has changed since then so things might not be the same...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Furness wasn't getting paid anywhere near $85,000 a year at The Fan....More in the $50,000 to $60,000 range, unless things have changed in the past 5 years....I heard from good authority that John Lund was only making $50,000 when he was running the gig with Kenny Vance...
> 
> I personally think Vance would be a good hire. He was funny, had a great personality, could get any interview he wanted when he was doing the Big Show a couple years back. He had a great rapport with all the players and even had some players come over for dinner and could call up Trader Bob to ask questions whenever he wanted.. He knows the in's and out's of the league better than anybody and is a very smart guy...Of course personnel has changed since then so things might not be the same...



Kenny Vance would be a good hire, but not as a lead. He is definately a sidekick. I'd love to see them get rid of Big Suck and hire Vance along with someone like Kerry Eggers. 

Then again I'm in Houston and don't get to listen to the show that often anymore.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

I am all for Vance. He probably is best as a sidekick and needs more of a straight man. Ropp with Vance might be okay. They need to get rid of Suke if they hire Vance, which makes me think that Vance is likely not going to get hired. Maybe a poster should apply? :banana:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Zybot said:


> I am all for Vance. He probably is best as a sidekick and needs more of a straight man. Ropp with Vance might be okay. They need to get rid of Suke if they hire Vance, which makes me think that Vance is likely not going to get hired. Maybe a poster should apply? :banana:


The only thing I didn't like about Vance was that sometimes he would get bored talking about sports. That's the one thing I hate about most sports talk hosts. If we as listeners didn't want to hear about sports, we would not be listening to KFXX. Vance and Lund often times would go off on these "Man Show" type rants for hours.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

furball said:


> The only thing I didn't like about Vance was that sometimes he would get bored talking about sports. That's the one thing I hate about most sports talk hosts. If we as listeners didn't want to hear about sports, we would not be listening to KFXX. Vance and Lund often times would go off on these "Man Show" type rants for hours.



I've listened to Lund in other markets via the internet, and he still goes off on his man show rants. I would guess it was more him than Vance.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The "man show" stuff was part of the reason that Vance was let go from The Fan in the first place.


----------

